# Re: Fighting Patrols



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 18:11:33 -0700*
OK.. I‘m going to stick my gunner neck out, and give this one a try. If I
remember any of my infantry section stuff, it wasn‘t so much who went that
was different, but the kit they packed, how they traveled, their formation,
their ammo/ration loads, etc.A section is a section. I‘m sure the grunts
will sort me out.. but I think that was a pretty decent try
Ubique
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 5:04 PM
Subject: Fighting Patrols
>    who would why people are slated for the different positions in a
> fighting patrol. Whether assualt, support, security, etc... I was just
> wondering if it was luck of the draw or if the officer, NCO‘s put some
> thought behind it>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 21:11:29 -0500*
Grant the point that as a Gunner, you‘d not be doing complete ex‘s with an
Inf Bn, as and Infanteer, so can be forgiven for not knowing.
I lost Peter‘s original and a bunch of others, but FYI, a "fighting patrol
would only at minimum be a section Company size fighting patrols are quite
viable consider the ambush of a column you‘d have the Armd Def Plt, an Inf
Coy, possibly a Recce troop or platoon, and maybe a a screen besides....
The Arty would likely only have an amorphorous fire tasking for a short
number of hours to an odd coordinate....the recce elements could be out for
days whether Armoured or Infantry, likewise the rest of the grunts...this
is not necessarily a movement completed in a matter of hours...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 8:11 PM
Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
> OK.. I‘m going to stick my gunner neck out, and give this one a try. If I
> remember any of my infantry section stuff, it wasn‘t so much who went that
> was different, but the kit they packed, how they traveled, their
formation,
> their ammo/ration loads, etc.A section is a section. I‘m sure the grunts
> will sort me out.. but I think that was a pretty decent try
> Ubique
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Peter deVries" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 5:04 PM
> Subject: Fighting Patrols
>
>
> >    who would why people are slated for the different positions in
a
> > fighting patrol. Whether assualt, support, security, etc... I was just
> > wondering if it was luck of the draw or if the officer, NCO‘s put some
> > thought behind it>
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 19:42:12 -0700*
Sheesh.. you guys can‘t really expect me to be right, EVERY time.......
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gow" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 7:11 PM
Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
> Grant the point that as a Gunner, you‘d not be doing complete ex‘s with an
> Inf Bn, as and Infanteer, so can be forgiven for not knowing.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 21:43:10 -0500*
I certainly will, the very nano-second you expect it of anyone else!  LOL!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 9:42 PM
Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
> Sheesh.. you guys can‘t really expect me to be right, EVERY time.......
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "John Gow" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 7:11 PM
> Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>
>
> > Grant the point that as a Gunner, you‘d not be doing complete ex‘s with
an
> > Inf Bn, as and Infanteer, so can be forgiven for not knowing.
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 20:01:25 -0700*
Its been a while for me too, but I believe that you are correct.
Additionally, you normally took your turn in the various places as some of
the positions are more dangerous than others.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 6:11 PM
Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
> OK.. I‘m going to stick my gunner neck out, and give this one a try. If I
> remember any of my infantry section stuff, it wasn‘t so much who went that
> was different, but the kit they packed, how they traveled, their
formation,
> their ammo/ration loads, etc.A section is a section. I‘m sure the grunts
> will sort me out.. but I think that was a pretty decent try
> Ubique
> MacF
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Peter deVries" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 5:04 PM
> Subject: Fighting Patrols
>
>
> >    who would why people are slated for the different positions in
a
> > fighting patrol. Whether assualt, support, security, etc... I was just
> > wondering if it was luck of the draw or if the officer, NCO‘s put some
> > thought behind it>
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 22:10:21 *
   I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol 
commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the patrol. 
As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old Debert 
military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper pot 
through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
    Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just got two 
of them back from a weapons tech and of course we couldn‘t do our test fire 
until we got out to the training area and we found out that they wouldn‘t 
work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other crap. I 
was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor 
suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
Pete
>From: "John Gow" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 21:11:29 -0500
>
>Grant the point that as a Gunner, you‘d not be doing complete ex‘s with an
>Inf Bn, as and Infanteer, so can be forgiven for not knowing.
>
>I lost Peter‘s original and a bunch of others, but FYI, a "fighting 
>patrol
>would only at minimum be a section Company size fighting patrols are quite
>viable consider the ambush of a column you‘d have the Armd Def Plt, an 
>Inf
>Coy, possibly a Recce troop or platoon, and maybe a a screen besides....
>
>The Arty would likely only have an amorphorous fire tasking for a short
>number of hours to an odd coordinate....the recce elements could be out for
>days whether Armoured or Infantry, likewise the rest of the grunts...this
>is not necessarily a movement completed in a matter of hours...
>
>John
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>To: 
>Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 8:11 PM
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>
>
> > OK.. I‘m going to stick my gunner neck out, and give this one a try. If 
>I
> > remember any of my infantry section stuff, it wasn‘t so much who went 
>that
> > was different, but the kit they packed, how they traveled, their
>formation,
> > their ammo/ration loads, etc.A section is a section. I‘m sure the grunts
> > will sort me out.. but I think that was a pretty decent try
> > Ubique
> > MacF
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Peter deVries" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 5:04 PM
> > Subject: Fighting Patrols
> >
> >
> > >    who would why people are slated for the different positions 
>in
>a
> > > fighting patrol. Whether assualt, support, security, etc... I was just
> > > wondering if it was luck of the draw or if the officer, NCO‘s put some
> > > thought behind it>
> > >
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Martin Woods" <woodsm@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 17:51:09 -0700*
Pete
How you are placed in a patrol in my opinion will depend on:
1.  Rank.  Leadership need to be present within all of the major elements of
the patrol
2.  Mission.  What skills are present within the Platoon, and what skills
are required.
3.  Qualifications.  What are you qualified to do not what would you like
to do
4.  What are you capable of doing physically / mentally.  Have tasks you
have already performed on the exercise, used you up?5.  What personal traits
do you exhibit?  Do you show initiative? Can you be trusted?  Are you
professional?
Ref the C-6:
The only time I saw C-6‘s affected seriously by cold, was during a Machine
Gun crse we were running, and the temp was -42F.  The guns were quite
reluctant that day. 10 C-6‘s  As we got some rds through the guns and they
warmed up, they functioned fine.
MGW
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 19:52:42 -0600*
>    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
> commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
patrol.
It depends on who you have available. For example, on a Pl strength fighting
patrol you may well send you best section commander and section to provide
the covering fire since you have to depend on the sect cmdr to be in
position, cease fire on time and act independently. If you belong to that
section you will likely go. As a Pl Comd you will be in direct command of
the weaker sect cmdr so it is less likely they will have to act
independently.
On the other hand if you have to take a prisoner you will be sure to have a
couple of tough guys to handle him.
>     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just got
two
> of them back from a weapons tech and of course we couldn‘t do our test
fire
> until we got out to the training area and we found out that they wouldn‘t
> work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other crap. I
> was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
> suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
> Pete
Weapons techs aren‘t always the ones who should do the final prep of a
weapon for firing. I remember the case of a RSS Captain who insisted we send
our C5‘s out to the weapons techs at our supporting air base to ensure the
headspacing and timing were correct before a live fire ex. When they came
back he ordered the crews not to strip them so as not to alter the settings.
Came the big moment.....not one GPMG would fire. Turned out they had
stripped the bolts and installed the firing pin incorrectly. Easily
corrected by the gunners who would never have made that mistake. One regular
Captain with a deflated ego.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700*
Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
----- Original Message -----
From: Peter deVries 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
> commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
patrol.
> As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old Debert
> military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper pot
> through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just got
two
> of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do our test
fire
> until we got out to the training area and we found out that they wouldn‘t
> work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other crap. I
> was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
> suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
> Pete
>
>
>
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:23:55 *
Thanks for the info guys.
Gun PlumbersHAHA
Anyone on the list from 36 Brigade know about whats going on with ARCON this 
year?
Again in reference to fighting patrols, thanks for the info.
Pete
>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700
>
>Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Peter deVries 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>
>
> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
>patrol.
> > As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old Debert
> > military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper 
>pot
> > through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just got
>two
> > of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do our 
>test
>fire
> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they 
>wouldn‘t
> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other crap. 
>I
> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
> > Pete
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Alter Ego" <pl_2ic@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:40:31 *
If you put the gas regulator to the ‘adverse‘ setting in the winter, you 
rarely have any problems...except that rpm goes up.
PJA
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 22:10:21
>
>   I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
>commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the 
>patrol.
>As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old Debert
>military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper pot
>through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>    Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just got 
>two
>of them back from a weapons tech and of course we couldn‘t do our test fire
>until we got out to the training area and we found out that they wouldn‘t
>work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other crap. I
>was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
>suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
>Pete
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>>From: "John Gow" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>Date: Fri, 23 Mar 2001 21:11:29 -0500
>>
>>Grant the point that as a Gunner, you‘d not be doing complete ex‘s with an
>>Inf Bn, as and Infanteer, so can be forgiven for not knowing.
>>
>>I lost Peter‘s original and a bunch of others, but FYI, a "fighting
>>patrol
>>would only at minimum be a section Company size fighting patrols are 
>>quite
>>viable consider the ambush of a column you‘d have the Armd Def Plt, an
>>Inf
>>Coy, possibly a Recce troop or platoon, and maybe a a screen besides....
>>
>>The Arty would likely only have an amorphorous fire tasking for a short
>>number of hours to an odd coordinate....the recce elements could be out 
>>for
>>days whether Armoured or Infantry, likewise the rest of the 
>>grunts...this
>>is not necessarily a movement completed in a matter of hours...
>>
>>John
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 8:11 PM
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>
>>
>> > OK.. I‘m going to stick my gunner neck out, and give this one a try. If
>>I
>> > remember any of my infantry section stuff, it wasn‘t so much who went
>>that
>> > was different, but the kit they packed, how they traveled, their
>>formation,
>> > their ammo/ration loads, etc.A section is a section. I‘m sure the 
>>grunts
>> > will sort me out.. but I think that was a pretty decent try
>> > Ubique
>> > MacF
>> > ----- Original Message -----
>> > From: "Peter deVries" 
>> > To: 
>> > Sent: Friday, March 23, 2001 5:04 PM
>> > Subject: Fighting Patrols
>> >
>> >
>> > >    who would why people are slated for the different positions
>>in
>>a
>> > > fighting patrol. Whether assualt, support, security, etc... I was 
>>just
>> > > wondering if it was luck of the draw or if the officer, NCO‘s put 
>>some
>> > > thought behind it>
>> > >
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>>http://www.hotmail.com.
>> > >
>> > > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > > message body.
>> > >
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Alter Ego" <pl_2ic@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:43:59 *
Speaking of cold affecting GPMGs, I remember having several of the old C5s 
freezing absolutely solid during a WW ex int he 80s. Had to pour  naphtha on 
them and set them on fire before we could do anything with them. Kept the 
fingers warm for a while...
PJA
>From: "Bruce Williams" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 19:52:42 -0600
>
>
> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
>patrol.
>
>It depends on who you have available. For example, on a Pl strength 
>fighting
>patrol you may well send you best section commander and section to provide
>the covering fire since you have to depend on the sect cmdr to be in
>position, cease fire on time and act independently. If you belong to that
>section you will likely go. As a Pl Comd you will be in direct command of
>the weaker sect cmdr so it is less likely they will have to act
>independently.
>
>On the other hand if you have to take a prisoner you will be sure to have a
>couple of tough guys to handle him.
>
>
> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just got
>two
> > of them back from a weapons tech and of course we couldn‘t do our test
>fire
> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they 
>wouldn‘t
> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other crap. 
>I
> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
> > Pete
>
>Weapons techs aren‘t always the ones who should do the final prep of a
>weapon for firing. I remember the case of a RSS Captain who insisted we 
>send
>our C5‘s out to the weapons techs at our supporting air base to ensure the
>headspacing and timing were correct before a live fire ex. When they came
>back he ordered the crews not to strip them so as not to alter the 
>settings.
>Came the big moment.....not one GPMG would fire. Turned out they had
>stripped the bolts and installed the firing pin incorrectly. Easily
>corrected by the gunners who would never have made that mistake. One 
>regular
>Captain with a deflated ego.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Martin Woods" <woodsm@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 11:13:42 -0700*
If you put the gas regulator to the ‘adverse‘ setting in the winter, you
rarely have any problems...except that rpm goes up.
PJA
You are thinking of the C-9 Normal  Adverse.  The C-6 has a 3 position
gas regulator.  The drill for balancing the C-6 is as
follows ref: C-6 Pam  B-GL-385-004/Pt-001 APPENDIX 1, ANNEX A, CHAPTER 7
4. Balancing. Ensure the gas regulator is set on number 1 and fire a burst,
apply the safety catch and move the cocking handle rearwards until it
contacts the mechanism. If the cocking handle stops 12 mm short of the last
rivet of the cocking handle guide, then adjust the regulator clockwise by 1
click and repeat the above procedure. Once the cocking handle is in line
with the rivet, the gun is balanced.
Obviously the above refers to the initial set up of the C-6.
If the cyclic rate of a weapon is increased to a far higher rate than
normal, the result is over expenditure of ammo, and accelerated wear on the
wpn.  While the solution to a C-6 or C-9 not functioning MAY be higher gas
settings, there can be other issues, such as improper / inadequate prep for
firing, that should be addressed FIRST, If possible.
MGW
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:57:26 -0330*
I‘m with 37 CBG, WRT ARCON, it has been called so that there can be more GMT 
courses ran and thus more recurits in the res.
Hope this helps.
David
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:23:55
>
>Thanks for the info guys.
>Gun PlumbersHAHA
>Anyone on the list from 36 Brigade know about whats going on with ARCON 
>this
>year?
>Again in reference to fighting patrols, thanks for the info.
>Pete
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700
>>
>>Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
>>
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: Peter deVries 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>
>>
>> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
>> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
>>patrol.
>> > As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old 
>>Debert
>> > military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper
>>pot
>> > through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just 
>>got
>>two
>> > of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do our
>>test
>>fire
>> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they
>>wouldn‘t
>> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other crap.
>>I
>> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
>> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
>> > Pete
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>>
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 19:21:09 -0330*
I really should proof read more my last post should have read:
"WRT ARCON, it has been cancelled so that there can be more GMT
courses ran "
>From: "David Shih" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:57:26 -0330
>
>I‘m with 37 CBG, WRT ARCON, it has been called so that there can be more 
>GMT
>courses ran and thus more recurits in the res.
>Hope this helps.
>
>David
>
>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:23:55
>>
>>Thanks for the info guys.
>>Gun PlumbersHAHA
>>Anyone on the list from 36 Brigade know about whats going on with ARCON
>>this
>>year?
>>Again in reference to fighting patrols, thanks for the info.
>>Pete
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: 
>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700
>>>
>>>Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
>>>
>>>----- Original Message -----
>>>From: Peter deVries 
>>>To: 
>>>Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>
>>>
>>> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
>>> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
>>>patrol.
>>> > As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old
>>>Debert
>>> > military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper
>>>pot
>>> > through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>>> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just
>>>got
>>>two
>>> > of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do our
>>>test
>>>fire
>>> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they
>>>wouldn‘t
>>> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other 
>>>crap.
>>>I
>>> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
>>> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
>>> > Pete
>>> >
>>> >
>>> >
>>> >
>>> >
>>>
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:20:48 *
Thanks Dave,
Pete
>From: "David Shih" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:57:26 -0330
>
>I‘m with 37 CBG, WRT ARCON, it has been called so that there can be more 
>GMT
>courses ran and thus more recurits in the res.
>Hope this helps.
>
>David
>
>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:23:55
>>
>>Thanks for the info guys.
>>Gun PlumbersHAHA
>>Anyone on the list from 36 Brigade know about whats going on with ARCON
>>this
>>year?
>>Again in reference to fighting patrols, thanks for the info.
>>Pete
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: 
>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700
>>>
>>>Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
>>>
>>>----- Original Message -----
>>>From: Peter deVries 
>>>To: 
>>>Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>
>>>
>>> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
>>> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
>>>patrol.
>>> > As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old
>>>Debert
>>> > military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper
>>>pot
>>> > through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>>> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just
>>>got
>>>two
>>> > of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do our
>>>test
>>>fire
>>> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they
>>>wouldn‘t
>>> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other 
>>>crap.
>>>I
>>> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
>>> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
>>> > Pete
>>> >
>>> >
>>> >
>>> >
>>> >
>>>
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 00:58:10 -0330*
Np, btw what unit are you with?
Chimo!
David
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:20:48
>
>Thanks Dave,
>Pete
>
>
>>From: "David Shih" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:57:26 -0330
>>
>>I‘m with 37 CBG, WRT ARCON, it has been called so that there can be more
>>GMT
>>courses ran and thus more recurits in the res.
>>Hope this helps.
>>
>>David
>>
>>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:23:55
>>>
>>>Thanks for the info guys.
>>>Gun PlumbersHAHA
>>>Anyone on the list from 36 Brigade know about whats going on with ARCON
>>>this
>>>year?
>>>Again in reference to fighting patrols, thanks for the info.
>>>Pete
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>To: 
>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700
>>>>
>>>>Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
>>>>
>>>>----- Original Message -----
>>>>From: Peter deVries 
>>>>To: 
>>>>Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>
>>>>
>>>> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
>>>> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
>>>>patrol.
>>>> > As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old
>>>>Debert
>>>> > military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to pepper
>>>>pot
>>>> > through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>>>> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just
>>>>got
>>>>two
>>>> > of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do our
>>>>test
>>>>fire
>>>> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they
>>>>wouldn‘t
>>>> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other
>>>>crap.
>>>>I
>>>> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the poor
>>>> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
>>>> > Pete
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>> >
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 15:15:32 *
I‘m with Charlie Company of 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders North. I 
live in Halifax N.S., but parade out of Truro N.S., I didn‘t want to join 
the PLF which are in Halifax city, because I wanted to join a Highland 
regiment.
Pete
>From: "David Shih" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Tue, 27 Mar 2001 00:58:10 -0330
>
>Np, btw what unit are you with?
>
>Chimo!
>
>David
>
>
>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>Date: Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:20:48
>>
>>Thanks Dave,
>>Pete
>>
>>
>>>From: "David Shih" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:57:26 -0330
>>>
>>>I‘m with 37 CBG, WRT ARCON, it has been called so that there can be more
>>>GMT
>>>courses ran and thus more recurits in the res.
>>>Hope this helps.
>>>
>>>David
>>>
>>>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:23:55
>>>>
>>>>Thanks for the info guys.
>>>>Gun PlumbersHAHA
>>>>Anyone on the list from 36 Brigade know about whats going on with ARCON
>>>>this
>>>>year?
>>>>Again in reference to fighting patrols, thanks for the info.
>>>>Pete
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>>To: 
>>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700
>>>>>
>>>>>Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
>>>>>
>>>>>----- Original Message -----
>>>>>From: Peter deVries 
>>>>>To: 
>>>>>Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
>>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the patrol
>>>>> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within the
>>>>>patrol.
>>>>> > As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old
>>>>>Debert
>>>>> > military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to 
>>>>>pepper
>>>>>pot
>>>>> > through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>>>>> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We just
>>>>>got
>>>>>two
>>>>> > of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do our
>>>>>test
>>>>>fire
>>>>> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they
>>>>>wouldn‘t
>>>>> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other
>>>>>crap.
>>>>>I
>>>>> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the 
>>>>>poor
>>>>> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
>>>>> > Pete
>>>>> >
>>>>> >
>>>>> >
>>>>> >
>>>>> >
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>>message body.
>>>>
>>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>>>>http://www.hotmail.com.
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 27 Mar 2001 14:14:17 -0330*
cool, I‘m with 56 FD SQN.
David
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>Date: Tue, 27 Mar 2001 15:15:32
>
>I‘m with Charlie Company of 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders North. 
>I
>live in Halifax N.S., but parade out of Truro N.S., I didn‘t want to join
>the PLF which are in Halifax city, because I wanted to join a Highland
>regiment.
>Pete
>
>
>>From: "David Shih" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>Date: Tue, 27 Mar 2001 00:58:10 -0330
>>
>>Np, btw what unit are you with?
>>
>>Chimo!
>>
>>David
>>
>>
>>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>Date: Tue, 27 Mar 2001 04:20:48
>>>
>>>Thanks Dave,
>>>Pete
>>>
>>>
>>>>From: "David Shih" 
>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:57:26 -0330
>>>>
>>>>I‘m with 37 CBG, WRT ARCON, it has been called so that there can be more
>>>>GMT
>>>>courses ran and thus more recurits in the res.
>>>>Hope this helps.
>>>>
>>>>David
>>>>
>>>>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 04:23:55
>>>>>
>>>>>Thanks for the info guys.
>>>>>Gun PlumbersHAHA
>>>>>Anyone on the list from 36 Brigade know about whats going on with ARCON
>>>>>this
>>>>>year?
>>>>>Again in reference to fighting patrols, thanks for the info.
>>>>>Pete
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>
>>>>>>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>>>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>>>To: 
>>>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>>>Date: Sun, 25 Mar 2001 20:17:21 -0700
>>>>>>
>>>>>>Weapons tech. That‘s a "gun plumber" isn‘t it?
>>>>>>
>>>>>>----- Original Message -----
>>>>>>From: Peter deVries 
>>>>>>To: 
>>>>>>Sent: Sunday, March 25, 2001 10:10 PM
>>>>>>Subject: Re: Fighting Patrols
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
>>>>>> >    I appreciate the reply‘s, but I was wondering more why the 
>>>>>>patrol
>>>>>> > commander would assign an individual to a certain element within 
>>>>>>the
>>>>>>patrol.
>>>>>> > As it was, I was assigned to assualt for a raid we did at the old
>>>>>>Debert
>>>>>> > military base in Nova Scotia. It went pretty well. It sucks to
>>>>>>pepper
>>>>>>pot
>>>>>> > through waist high snow, even with snowshoes.
>>>>>> >     Anyone know if the cold effects the C6‘s all that badly? We 
>>>>>>just
>>>>>>got
>>>>>>two
>>>>>> > of them back from a weapons tech Weaand of course we couldn‘t do 
>>>>>>our
>>>>>>test
>>>>>>fire
>>>>>> > until we got out to the training area and we found out that they
>>>>>>wouldn‘t
>>>>>> > work all that well, seemed to be double feeding and all the other
>>>>>>crap.
>>>>>>I
>>>>>> > was just wondering if it would be the cold. As it turned out the
>>>>>>poor
>>>>>> > suckers in support had to hump them anyway.
>>>>>> > Pete
>>>>>> >
>>>>>> >
>>>>>> >
>>>>>> >
>>>>>> >
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
>>>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>>>message body.
>>>>>
>>>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>>>>>http://www.hotmail.com.
>>>>>
>>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>>message body.
>>>>
>>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>>>>http://www.hotmail.com.
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

